# Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message.



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

First time out with the newborn at my sister-in-laws and the Treg won't start. I can take the key in and out at least. But the car won't budge and the tranny won't budge. Called roadside assistance and they told me I will have to wait 4 hrs!!!!! What bull is that. 
Fustrating.


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

Just jump the car.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (mikew968)*

Can't jump a car thats battery is not dead. Its an electronic problem. "Steering Defective Workshop". 
I tried to use Vag-com to reset the steering wheel address, but it didn't report any faults. Couldn't get into any of the other controller as I couldn't get the car on the on state. So they towed it. 
FYI. No dali's He had to drag it on to the flatbed. When he was draggin it the the front and rear wheels would turn in reverse direction of each other. JUST SUCKED.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

I've never heard that there is a 24 hour turnaround time to look at a car that is dropped off at a dealer. So If the car was dropped off on Sunday the clock doesn't begin till the shop opens. I trying to stay optimistic but I truly think my days in the Treg are limited. I can deal with little annoyances, but not a car that is completely immobolized.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_ When he was draggin it the the front and rear wheels would turn in reverse direction of each other. JUST SUCKED. 


OH MY GOD!


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

This is your second Touareg, right? Third time's a charm. ;-) I traded my second away, for a high performance car, and couldn't be happier, even though passing Touaregs still catch my eye. I love the Touareg, in theory, but I doubt I'll ever buy another.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (PabloP)*

Was thinking seriously about trading it in but would take to much of a hit financialy. I do love the vehicle but it's days like this that just really piss me off. Plus not being able to get it out of PARK it rediculous. I was parked in front of my sister in law and she couldn't move her car till the dragged and towed my car away. 
I hope they didn't damage my Stepper Motor or Tranfer case with the drag. I have detailed that with the service advisor and VWOA more then once.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Spike, here's to hoping they fix it quickly and it's the last trouble you ever have. You've surely had enough.
I just towed my trailer this weekend, about 800 miles round trip. Other than my still very bad stepper motor, my Egg, knock on wood, is approaching 60k and has never stranded me.
$180 round trip gas expense though while getting about 12 mpg with trailer. But I was blowing people away on the highway and especially out of toll booths.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (mdjak)*

MDJAK,
Yeah, I love the treg but just can't stand the reliability. If it wasn't for the hit I think I would jump to the MDX or G35AWD. Wanna trade







at least your starts








They still haven't looked at it yet. 
VWOA in involved and say they have 24 hrs from when the shop opens. Well they have till tomorrow morning.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Those are both good choices. I've been leaning to the MDX for a while now also; just don't like the stark interior and fake looking wood trim. But I'll bet it'll never crack.
http://upload.pbase.com/mdjak/...edium


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (mdjak)*

That's an awesome pic. Yeah it's a bit outdated, but reliable and the Nav and voice system is awesome!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

So just got a call stating that it's the "Starting computer". They can't even get it out of park so it going to sit outside in the service center. Well at least I know it's not going to get stolen. 
Why would a Steering Defective workshop be a starting computer problem? Anybody ever heard of a starting computer???


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Perhaps Access/Start Control Module J518 (Left Side Under Instrument Panel)


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spockcat)*

Yeah somebody else confirmed that for me. Basically the immobleizer. Guess it works huhh!
Hope this is not a sign of an eletrical problem with the Treg. 
FYI... They ordered the part and said it has to be programmed to my car. Not sure why they couldn't take one from another. So looks like I will be without the Treg for sometime. Still waiting on a loaner from them also. 
OH still haven't gotten a call from VWOA to update me. What else is new. Good old VWOA service. Maybe they will have it for 15 days.












_Modified by spikeital at 9:16 PM 7-26-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

You said the battery is not dead but are they charging the battery or did you try jumping the car? Maybe it is a low battery but just not dead enough to make itself obvious.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spockcat)*

Didn't try jumping or anything. The Xenon lights came on as well as Radio and internal lights without hesitation. The battery meter when I drove it before was at 14 and has never dropped below that since I have had it so it hasn't had any symptoms of a dead battery. I don't think they charged it either. They did look at the Treg from 12-5 today in the scorching heat outside. The electronic controlled transmission really blows when you can start the car. Not being able to but it in neutral just sucks. They better check the stepper and transfer case when its running. Hope the tow truck draggin it didn't damage it.


----------



## mikew968 (Feb 12, 2005)

I had a similar error message "system workshop fault which was a low voltage condition. I hope they get it squared away quickly. VWoa is replacing my 2004 with an '06 model in September. I'm hoping for better luck. Mine is currently at the dealer for air bag 2nd time, not enough amperage for the running lights for the trailer 2nd time, and the a/c not working on the passenger side.
Mike


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Just an update as I know some of you are intersted in this case as well. 
Called VWoA 8/2/05, yesterday, and they said the part "Access Control Module" is still on National backorder tagged "Red". They have the VWoA Corp Parts department looking and tracking a part as soon as they see one. No ETA, no word from the dealer or Corporate. Still have a small Jetta loaner, but with 2 adults and a infant car seat the car is way to small hence why I bought a Treg in the first place. 
So officially the car was out of service on July 24th. So I have been out as of today 11 total days and 9 servicable days by VW. 
Lemon Law is fast approaching. Do any of you NJers remember the days out of commission for a single problem in the lemon law? I believe it's 15 if I am correct. 
Regards and Fustrated


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Sorry to hear about your problems but I am sure you are correct on the 15 day. I remember from porlbems my friends had with other cars.
I just picked a V6 and as I drove out the warning for the Tire pressure came on. Not to worried about it now since the car had been out in the lot. I will take it back today and see what they can do. Also noticed a bit of condensation on the front windshield. So far no other problems but we are on Day 2 so I hope that I dont have major problems.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (YllwTRB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *YllwTRB* »_Sorry to hear about your problems but I am sure you are correct on the 15 day. I remember from porlbems my friends had with other cars.
I just picked a V6 and as I drove out the warning for the Tire pressure came on. Not to worried about it now since the car had been out in the lot. I will take it back today and see what they can do. Also noticed a bit of condensation on the front windshield. So far no other problems but we are on Day 2 so I hope that I dont have major problems.


Did you reset the TPMS system. That's done via the on board computer on the dash. 
Condensation problem is well known. Get the TSB done. 
I hope you don't have any major problems like I did when I picked up my Second Treg. It left me stranded the 2nd day I owned it due to a Faulty Secondary Fuel pump relay.
Good luck with your Treg.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Thanks Spike, there is so much I need to read up on this car. The FAQ will be my friend for the next few weeks. Manual is kinda cryptic. Wife spend about 20 min trying to figure out what the warning indicator meant until I started toggling the systems on the computer.
I was dissapointed that I did not get a full presentation from the salesguy on everything in the Touareg. When I went to look at the Infinnity the sales guy showed us everything every button did on the car and went into detail with all the features.
Ill have to do some reading though.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (YllwTRB)*

Yeah, some salesmen are just not knowledgeable and just plan don't care about anything except making a sale. 
Read up on the FAQs first and if you can't find what you need come back and post it. There are many MANY knowledgeable ppl on this forum that can help. Again good luck when running properly there isn't another vehicle that compares to the Treg for it's price range. 
Good luck.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
So officially the car was out of service on July 24th. So I have been out as of today 11 total days and 9 servicable days by VW. 
Lemon Law is fast approaching. Do any of you NJers remember the days out of commission for a single problem in the lemon law? I believe it's 15 if I am correct. 



FYI.. IN case you Njers want to know the Lemon Law states :
"A new motor vehicle is presumed to be a lemon if it has one or more defects that continue to exist after *three* attempts at repair, OR after the vehicle has been out of service for a total of *20 cumulative calander days*. The Lemon Law requires that the consumer write to the manufacture giving notification of one last change to repair the defect (see page 3 dor more information about this process). To qualify under the Lemon Law, the defect must substantially impair the use, value, or safety of the vehicle. However, the Lemon Law does not cover defects caused by accident, vandalism, abuse, or neglect. It also does not cover defect caused by attempts to repair or to modify the vehicle by a person other than the manufacturer, its agent or an authorized dealer. "

I am more then half way there with 11 days out and don't have any warm feeling they (VWoA) even cares as they don't have a clue when this part will be built. 
Actually, the car was out 3 days when I first got it due to a fuel pump relay issue. So that makes 14 cumulative. 
FYI: Here is the PDF to the NJ Lemon Law. 
http://www.state.nj.us/lps/ca/ocp/lembroc.pdf



_Modified by spikeital at 11:59 AM 8-3-2005_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Spike, it's just unbelievable to me that VW doesn't care. It seems as if taking back cars is their national past time. One would think they would take it out of a car in stock to avoid the lemon law.
Wait, that would make sense.
Keep us apprised. Good luck.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_Spike, it's just unbelievable to me that VW doesn't care. It seems as if taking back cars is their national past time. One would think they would take it out of a car in stock to avoid the lemon law.
Wait, that would make sense.
Keep us apprised. Good luck.

I asked the same of VWoA. They told me they do not reccomend the dealer do that so the Treg in Question gets a "New" part as opposed to old. Plus, the dealer tells me this part is specific to the Treg and has to be programmed from Germany. Not sure I believe that. Tell yeah 20 cumalative days is FAST approaching and still no word on the part. 

FYI... NJ Lemon law also states the vehicle only qualifies for it if the cars issues happen within the first 2 years and has less then 18,000 miles. 


_Modified by spikeital at 6:17 PM 8-3-2005_


----------



## Jeff from Mass (Feb 17, 2004)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

[/QUOTE]I hope they didn't damage my Stepper Motor or Tranfer case with the drag. I have detailed that with the service advisor and VWOA more then once. [/QUOTE]
While reading this I was wondering if you could have stayed in the vehicle and just mashed the brakes so that the only thing that happened was that the tires skidded, no binding any drivetrain parts.
Just a thought.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (Jeff from Mass)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeff from Mass* »_
I hope they didn't damage my Stepper Motor or Tranfer case with the drag. I have detailed that with the service advisor and VWOA more then once. [/QUOTE]
While reading this I was wondering if you could have stayed in the vehicle and just mashed the brakes so that the only thing that happened was that the tires skidded, no binding any drivetrain parts.
Just a thought.[/QUOTE]
No a bad idea. I should of put on the parking brake. But, honestly I was way to pissed in the first place considering when I called the VW hotline I told them to specifically get a tow truck with Dalis. Of course that did NO good.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (spikeital)*

No offense spiketal, but I would have told the tow truck driver to take off and I would have called another tow truck.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (Archimedes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archimedes* »_No offense spiketal, but I would have told the tow truck driver to take off and I would have called another tow truck.

I was blocking in my sister-in-laws car. She's a doctor that was oncall and had to go. Plus, It took me 2 1/2 just to get that one out there from VW road side assistance at 10 PM at night. I said my piece and documented the dragging well.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (spikeital)*

What kind of tow truck woiuld have been able to load the car without dragging it?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (YllwTRB)*

Any tow truck with Dalis.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (spikeital)*

Spike, 
Not sure how you pronounced it to them but they are dollies, which is the plural of dolly, not dalis. Perhaps that's why they didn't know what you meant?
PS: Maybe you were pronouncing it correctly to the woman on the phone and she took offence: http://www.urbandictionary.com...79961


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Its an electronic problem. "Steering Defective Workshop". . 


Spike- Just curious, they didn't mention anything about a defective steering column? Just the access/start module?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (fauvaydoc)*

Correct. They basically said the Access control module is bad. Didn't say it shorted or blew up, just bad. So they need a new one. No mention of the steering column itself.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Spike, 
Not sure how you pronounced it to them but they are dollies, which is the plural of dolly, not dalis. Perhaps that's why they didn't know what you meant?
PS: Maybe you were pronouncing it correctly to the woman on the phone and she took offence: http://www.urbandictionary.com...79961 

I must hang around the Dali Lama to Much!








Ok so its Dolly as is Dollies. Still pronounced the same as Dali's. And it was a man on the phone from VW Road Assistance not a woman.
Since i posted again. FYI... Called VWoA again and still no word on part. Same jibberish. No part. No Eta. Will call you blah blah blah... We care... Yada yada yada. 


_Modified by spikeital at 3:12 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
I was blocking in my sister-in-laws car. She's a doctor that was oncall and had to go. Plus, It took me 2 1/2 just to get that one out there from VW road side assistance at 10 PM at night. I said my piece and documented the dragging well. 

I'm with ya, I just don't think I could stomach someone dragging my car. I have to believe that's gonna leave a mark...
I would have called another driver and said if you show up in the next 30 minutes with dollies, you get the tow. Then I would have called a cab for my sister.
Dragging a car in park. It makes me shudder just sitting here typing that.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective ... (Archimedes)*

When you have a newborn baby with you at 10 o'clock at night on a Sunday before you have to go back to work For the 1st time in 2wks, and your sister -in-law yelling at you because you peice of SH** Treg won't start and is blocking her in. The only thing on my mind was get that freakin car moved and let me go home! 
FYI, when they did drag it and the rear wheels started turning in opposite direction of the front wheels. I was crying. Not to mention. I don't have a clue how they dragged the TREG off the flatbed onto the ground. 



_Modified by spikeital at 3:47 PM 8-4-2005_


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

that totally sucks. so sorry to hear about it.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (hotdaymnitzbao)*

These cars are just not that delicate. They go over rock, ruts, come crashing down on boulders during off roading. 
Perhaps if the car was dragged across the country, maybe then, other than wearing out the tires, there would be some damage to inner parts. Maybe.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_These cars are just not that delicate. They go over rock, ruts, come crashing down on boulders during off roading. 
Perhaps if the car was dragged across the country, maybe then, other than wearing out the tires, there would be some damage to inner parts. Maybe.

Yeah. They go over all of that stuff mdjak. Just not when the transmission is in Park.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (watson007)*

No, really? I would think that's elementary, my dear watson.
The fact still remains, other than the park interlock in the transmission, no damage will result from dragging the car on a tow truck.
This reminds me of a past post about depreciation from someone's hatch being hit and having to be replaced. I'll bet when they sell that car, they will, just like when people sell homes, tell the potential buyer, or the dealer if it's a trade, that the hatch has been replaced so be sure to give me less for it.
Paranoia will destroy ya, watson.


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
The fact still remains, other than the park interlock in the transmission, no damage will result from dragging the car on a tow truck.


Are you concluding this based on specific knowledge of the inner workings of the drivetrain or are you supposing? How can exerting this tremendous force against the gearing in the differential and the tranny not be a really, really bad thing? You are stressing parts enormously in a manner that they were never designed to be stressed like this.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (Archimedes)*

Knowledge of the inner workings? I'm still in search of a VW mechanic who has that. Anyone know one? When the last boobs attempted to diagnose my very bad binding, they did nothing. Then they admitted they needed an engineer from VWOA to come to see if the stepper was wound too tight, whatever the heck that means.
No, I'm only using common sense. I'd be a little more concerned about the car stranding spike time and again than a little stress on drivetrain components that are made to turn in ways they were not designed for all of 30 seconds when pulled on the truck.
If any damage was done, it will surely rear its ugly head when he gets the car back, because they for sure won't look for it or find it. 
My point is not to worry and speculate that it will damage it. That is just as speculative as my theory.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Hey, Spike, any word on when your car will be ready?


----------



## Archimedes (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: (mdjak)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mdjak* »_
My point is not to worry and speculate that it will damage it. That is just as speculative as my theory.

I wasn't suggesting that he worry or speculate. I was suggesting that dragging a 5000 lb vehicle in park is not a 'minor' thing, and something in his drivetrain is probably fugged. Dragging my car in park would fall into the 'is someone's life in danger?' category of decision making. That's alls I was sayins...


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I'm in Texas for business till Thursday. Haven't called and they haven't called me so I guess that means no. 
P.S. Texas is FLAT!!!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

I called today. STILL same awnsers. No ETA on part and no idea. FYI... I started the buyback buyback process with VWoA today. Today is the 20 cumlative day I have been out of the car. It looks like that number is going to be much higher anyway as the part is nowhere to be found. 


_Modified by spikeital at 2:33 PM 8-10-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I called today. STILL same awnsers. No ETA on part and no idea. FYI... VWoA today to start the buyback process as today is the 20 cumlative day I have been out of the car. It looks like that number is going to be much higher anyway as the part is nowhere to be found. 

Hope you can hold out long enough for a 2006. Or at least get them to chip in for a 2005 with more options.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Who said he's going to want another VW? This is his second strike. He may not be the same glutton for punishment that the rest of us seem to be.
Spike, good luck in whatever car you get. I don't have to tell you, if you want reliability, good service and parts availability, look elsewhere. Don't walk, run.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (mdjak)*

Mdjak and Spockcat,
I am going to wait till I know the buyback from VW becomes official. If not then I have to battle and that ordeal will definitaly but me over and even if they offered a fully loaded 2006 I would tell them to shove it. If they handle this properly I might think about a swap, and even at that I don't think I would want another Treg. Love the car when its working to full capacity, but now that I have Tyler reliability becomes to much of an issue.


----------



## Jentregs (May 10, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Spike, Sorry to read about your problem! You are making the right decision. Tyler's safety comes first!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Jentregs)*

Thanks Jen. Just got from Texas. So glad to see Tyler, but so sad not to see my car. Called the owner of the dealer today to get him involved.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Stranded right now. Treg won't start. "Steering Defective Workshop" Error message. (spikeital)*

Paging Mr. Hunt, Mr. Len Hunt, Please come to the Touareg Forum.

_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Called VWoA 8/2/05, yesterday, and they said the part "Access Control Module" is still on National backorder tagged "Red". They have the VWoA Corp Parts department looking and tracking a part as soon as they see one. No ETA, no word from the dealer or Corporate

Maybe Mr. Hunt can post his thoughts as to WHY, after 2 YEARS that the Touareg has been for sale in the USA, are owners STILL having to put up with parts availability issues(ie National Back Order) like this????? I think Mr. Hunt should have a nice "chat" with the Parts Management at VWoA and make sure they understand that parts situations like this cost VWoA so much in so many ways. (ie. Bad Public Relations, Bad Press, increased costs to air freight parts, Buybacks, etc.) Parts Inventory management is not Rocket Science when is VWoA going to stop treating it as such???


----------



## viperssd (Jul 12, 2005)

When my brother first bought his 2002 Frontier, the check engine light turned on after only 3 days. It turned out, his whole electrical harness was bad and had to be replaced. After sitting at the dealership for 2 weeks, Nissan told the dealer to pull the part out of an unsold Frontier and ended up having the car back to him on the 15th day. It was nice to see the manufacturer do something, but was still an aggrovating process. Anyways, good luck to you and with your Treg


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (viperssd)*

That can't be done in my case as the access control module I was told has to be programmed from Germany to each VIN. So they can't pull it from a new car. 
Also, today is the 20th consecutive day I have been without this car today. 23 Cumlative days with my 1st problem I had. So I already over the lemon law days in NJ and adding more for the foreseeable future as the part is nowhere in sight. 
Regards,
Alvin


_Modified by spikeital at 10:14 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

You mean they SAY it can't be done in your case. Anything can be reprogrammed if they want to, come on.
In the long run, you're better off anyway. The rapid depreciation of these cars is ridiculous. Move on, Spike. go with the MDX, LEXUS, etc. These problems will be a thing of the past.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Quick update as I spoke to the Supervisor, Justin Eswalt, of the VWoA customer support. Today is the 20 consecutive date and 23 Cumlative day I have been out of this car. Gave them official notice of last chance. 
Buyback is already in process, and again from VWoA : Sorry no ETA on part, we have no control, that is the parts department. They won't let m e talk to the parts department thou. 
Very fustrating paying 40+ thousand dollars for a car that I can't use. So they give me a Jetta to drive. Thanks alot!!








Thinking G35, TL, or maybe RL but, I need to get the lemon or buyback done first before I an really think about my next car. 


_Modified by spikeital at 11:47 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Glad to see you are getting some resolution to the problem Spike. I would have asked them for a compromable car instead of the Jetta but I imagine that would have gotten no where. TL are nice cars. A friend mine who used to drive Audis just purchased one and he is verry happy with it.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (YllwTRB)*

Dealer that has my car has 1 Passat loaner for Treg owners and 2 Tregs for Phaetons. There policy is 1 grade below you level. So I am suppose to get a passt, but there is a waiting list. So what does that tell me about the Tregs? Hummm. Yeah I am really start to love the TL. I am an old Audi guy but the new A4 is just to small for me. I need the room. Only thing about the TL I don't like is it doesn't have all wheel drive. No Quattro!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

The new A6 Avant looks real nice!










_Modified by spockcat at 11:48 AM 8-12-2005_


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_The new A6 Avant looks real nice!

I was thinking that also problem is I want to lower my payments. A6 and RL are back up to Treg prices. 
Honestly, paying this as much as I did for my Treg is really making me think how much money do I really want to pay for a machine that primary job is to go to Point a and point b. Do I need that much luxary? I think there are better things I can put my money into. Or at least put it into a car that will start


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I was thinking that also problem is I want to lower my payments. A6 and RL are back up to Treg prices. 
Honestly, paying this as much as I did for my Treg is really making me think how much money do I really want to pay for a machine that primary job is to go to Point a and point b. Do I need that much luxary? I think there are better things I can put my money into. Or at least put it into a car that will start
















You could be right about that. Especially with a new baby, you should probably be saving money. College is only getting more and more expensive. Private colleges are already over $40k per year now. Lots of decent transportation choices in the $20k range. Be sure to pick something that won't be a target at the train station.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
You could be right about that. Especially with a new baby, you should probably be saving money. College is only getting more and more expensive. Private colleges are already over $40k per year now. Lots of decent transportation choices in the $20k range. Be sure to pick something that won't be a target at the train station. 

Exactly!! And you remember my trainstation incident!







Good it sucks to be older and have major responibilities. You can never save enough money is now the mentallity since I have Tyler now.Before I couldn't take it if I died. Not anymore.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

The only issue with cheap transportation is that it usually isn't as safe as more expensive vehicles like the Touareg. So you save money but you risk your life and the life of your loved ones while they are in the vehicle. It is all risk and return. You have to weigh exactly how much risk you are willing to take.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_That can't be done in my case as the access control module I was told has to be programmed from Germany to each VIN. So they can't pull it from a new car. 

If it is indeed true that the module must come from Germany and be programmed there then VW basically set up a policy/procedure that in some cases is doomed to fail since it cannot meet the time requirements of some Lemon Laws.
Makes one wonder why VW would set up a policy/procedure like that?
Seems very stupid and costly given the vehicle will have to be bought back and given the current owner will most likely not want another replacement vehicle.
If VwoA is dumping all the buyback Touaregs on an unsuspecting used vehicle market won't that eventually cause the value of all used Touaregs (be they defective or not) to decline? It would appear the current Touareg owners may take it in the shorts when they sell or trade their Touaregs. One has to wonder if people interested in buying a pre-owned Touareg could end up playing a game of automotive russian roulette?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (charlier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *charlier* »_If it is indeed true that the module must come from Germany and be programmed there then VW basically set up a policy/procedure that in some cases is doomed to fail since it cannot meet the time requirements of some Lemon Laws.
Makes one wonder why VW would set up a policy/procedure like that?
Seems very stupid and costly given the vehicle will have to be bought back and given the current owner will most likely not want another replacement vehicle.
If VwoA is dumping all the buyback Touaregs on an unsuspecting used vehicle market won't that eventually cause the value of all used Touaregs (be they defective or not) to decline? It would appear the current Touareg owners may take it in the shorts when they sell or trade their Touaregs. One has to wonder if people interested in buying a pre-owned Touareg could end up playing a game of automotive russian roulette?

From previous threads here, I seem to recall that buybacks are usually repaired by the dealer and then resold. I would guess that whether the new buyer is advised of the car's status depends on the laws of the state in which the car is sold. Given enough time, a car like Spike's could turn out to be just fine. 
As for buyback effecting resale, I don't think that is that big an influence, especially long term. Just a wild guess but I would figure that buyback are no more than 1% to 3% of the vehicles sold. I've never seen any published figures on buybacks or lemons and suspect this is a closely guarded company secret with all auto manufacturers.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Ok, So I called the dealer for the passat loaner to no avail. I did find out that they somehow they moved my car from where it was dropped off, dead in front of the service area. They told me they where unable to move it at that time. So there are 2 possibilites. Either they where able to get the tranny out of park an pushed it, by the way they said they had no way of moving it. Or they dragged it, AGAIN! It was there for at least a week. I know that for sure as It was dropped off on a Sunday and I saw it the following saturday in the same place. Not making me feel so good right now. Owell what's bad gets worse. Believe it or not I am so use to it now I am unfazed. Thats pretty sad. 


_Modified by spikeital at 4:28 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spockcat)*

A friendly car dealer exec. told me that the Egg buyback is higher than most other vehicles and at around 8-10%.
There is no doubt that prices of used Eggs suck - HARD & BIG TIME ! 
It's the proverbial elephant...in the garage!
Cy


----------



## fauvaydoc (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*

The access/start module does not come programmed with the VIN, it is matched to the vehicle and the ESCL upon installation. It has a normal part number just like any regular part. Also, you can get the vehicle out of park when there is no power by removing the center console wood trim and pressing a button on the park lock solenoid. So hopefully they didn't drag it again.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (fauvaydoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fauvaydoc* »_The access/start module does not come programmed with the VIN, it is matched to the vehicle and the ESCL upon installation. It has a normal part number just like any regular part. Also, you can get the vehicle out of park when there is no power by removing the center console wood trim and pressing a button on the park lock solenoid. So hopefully they didn't drag it again.

Are you sure about this? For any of the 7 listed versions of this part, the parts list says:
*control unit for keyless entry and central locking with remote control
* part number must be ordered*
* manually with details of *
* vehicle chassis number. *
* order only with color code **
I wonder which version of this part he needs, there is one version (3D0 909 135 MX 00T) of this in stock at several US dealers. 

Worst thing is, this is a *Phaeton* part


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (fauvaydoc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fauvaydoc* »_The access/start module does not come programmed with the VIN, it is matched to the vehicle and the ESCL upon installation. It has a normal part number just like any regular part. Also, you can get the vehicle out of park when there is no power by removing the center console wood trim and pressing a button on the park lock solenoid. So hopefully they didn't drag it again.

Pictures of this button? This is the first I have heard of this and I have been on this board awhile. Spockcat do any of your diagrams show this?


----------



## DesertT-Reg (Jul 11, 2005)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Spockcat is right about cheaper transportation not being as safe. I worked in a trauma center for many years and those in a bigger heavy car always did much better.
My wife and 2 boys were almost killed by a drunk driver while coming home from shopping about 15 years ago. The 3 of them spent many weeks in the hospital and my oldest son was in a full body cast for months. Never will I drive a small light weight car. Safty is more important to me than the money, so those crying about gas milage think about the weight of your T Reg VS a drunk in a Ford F250 or chevy suburban, I wouldnt want to be in a small sedan with a head injury and being a burden to my family the rest of our lives. Or dead. Just my 2 cents worth having seen it every day and having my family go through it. Every one in a trauma center states it was never going to happen to me.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Pictures of this button? This is the first I have heard of this and I have been on this board awhile. Spockcat do any of your diagrams show this? 

Yes, now that he mentions it.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

This long screwdriver should be a in the rear hatch of every Treg in case it doesn't start. This way it doesn't have to be dragged!!!


_Modified by spikeital at 9:36 PM 8-12-2005_


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_This long screwdriver should be a in the rear hatch of every Treg in case i doesn't start. This way it doesn't have to be dragged!!!

And a T20 Torx screwdriver and instructions on how to remove the top of the center console?


----------



## SUVW (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
Thinking G35, TL, or maybe *RL* but, I need to get the lemon or buyback done first before I an really think about my next car. 


You won't be unhappy with the RL. And the Nav will make you forget about the Touareg in no time.


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Spike and Spock...could you please just give us non-techie types a step by step instruction on how to do this (release solenoid or whatever) if power has failed.
Thanks,
Cy


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (cybulman)*

Cybulman,
Was just in your area in Irving for Business







.
I think spockcat would be more inclined to awnser your question then me. I have no idea how to remove the wood trim on the tranny. Honestly I would of just bashed it in and told VW to replace it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Spike and Spock...could you please just give us non-techie types a step by step instruction on how to do this (release solenoid or whatever) if power has failed.
Thanks,
Cy

Follow the instructions in the keyless start installation.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spockcat)*

Quick Update on day 25 of the sage:
So the SM is back from his 1 wk vacation. He said he had a followup call with VWoA today. They asked him were the part was.





















. Talk about idiots. VWoA has there corporate parts department tracking it inhouse so they go ask te SM of the dealer were the part is. Even he was flabergasted. He asked them and once again not eta, not a clue, couldn't buy a clue. 
As this is taking longer and longer it is just to funny to me how bad VWoA is customer service is. They can get a tranny with no problem but not an access control module. 
FYI, the SM did say they were able to get it out of Park and push it into the back. He said it's not something we can do in the field as he has tried talking a tow company through it before. How many times has that happened???















FYI, Yesterday 8/14/05 was my 1 year aniversary with the Treg. Sad its at the dealer because of a major problem 1st day I drove it off and 1 year later it's at the same place and inoperable. Happy 1 year aniversary (Bahumbug)









































































_Modified by spikeital at 8:39 PM 8-15-2005_


----------



## Peter (Sep 19, 1999)

*Re:*

Let's try and keep it on topic. Thanks!


----------



## cybulman (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Spikeman you screwed up







..I told you I would take you to 3 Forks or Bob's and a big cowboy steak for putting in my Hoen 7's...anyways next time fer sure.








Cy


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (cybulman)*















PS Thxs for the info.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Called again today. Same crap. No idea , no eta, no part, looking for it. I could of built one from scratch by now. My newborn child could of built on by now.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (cybulman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cybulman* »_Spikeman you screwed up







..I told you I would take you to 3 Forks or Bob's and a big cowboy steak for putting in my Hoen 7's...anyways next time fer sure.








Cy


I'll be out therr again


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Update*

Got a call from VWoA today. They said the part is at the dealer. They said they spoke to the dealer and they dealer is going to start working on it monday. Called the dealer and they said nope. No part. They said the ETA for the part was next Thursday.





























You think VWoA and the dealer can get on the samepage????






















Rediculous!!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Another call from Dealer today. They have the part and are working on the car. PS I stopped by yesterday to see my car the entire tranny compartment was open. Guess they popped the button. Told them to keep it as long as they needed to fix it right!!!!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

So got another call at 5pm today. They swapped out the new access control module and it fixed the fault but the Treg still won't start. They say the steering lock is broken. Go figure with a "Steering Defective" Error. So they have to replace the entire steering column. So they ordered the part. It should be here tomorrow and I will hopefully have the car back Wednesday. I am not holding my breath here. 
FYI... What is it with me and steering columns. They had to replace that on my old Audi as well.


----------



## red.devil (Jul 19, 2005)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

good to hear progress.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_FYI... What is it with me and steering columns. They had to replace that on my old Audi as well. 

Do you park on hills with the steering wheel turned sharply and not use the parking brake? I don't know if this could be a cause but perhaps it could stress the column.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (spockcat)*

Nope my car is either parked at the trainstation on a flat ground dead straight or in the garage at my house and also straight. And I don't offroad.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Sorry to hear that your car is still messed up. Hopefully they get it fixed right


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (mml7)*

Update:
Got a call from the dealer around 4pm stating that the Access control module and Steering column was replaced. Due to draggin and other issues they also did an alignment. Will make sure I get the results tomorrow. He stated the Access control module is what caused the car inoperable, but since they dragged it up on the flatbed or since they tried to move the car the steering lock broke on the steering column. So the entire steering had to be replaced. He said the car was ready except for some other issue I raised since the car was already there like the button on the center console not working due to a replacement from them. So they have to order a new one. 
I also reported creaks in my steering column for the last 6 months so I guess the new steering column will fix that. He wanted to keep it one last day so they could detail it like a new car being delivered. That was nice at least. Haven't heard a peep from VWoA on my buyback or request for financial relief due to inoperablity. So I will get the car back tomorrow. Hope there aren't to many dent/scuffs/tears in the interior due to how many peices of the interior they took out. 
I am ready to get my Treg back consider today is exactly 1 month that I have been without the services of my car. I don't know if I can blame the dealer here as they worked their Arse off to get the thing back to me. It was VWoA that had the part on backorder forever.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

I knew that dragging the car onto the flatbed would somehow cause damage to the vehicle. I'm just glad they determined that before giving it back to you.
Even though these cars are designed for off road, no car is designed be be dragged while in park.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (watson007)*

I got my car back. Wow. Feels like a new car considering I have been out of the car for more then a month. Car looks brand new considering they detailed it. I did miss the car, but I am still going ot work a buyback from VW and also look for compensation since I have been out of the car. New Steering column feels different. Smoother I guess is the word. Also my RDS on my Radio is working again. 
They also did a Hunter Road Force Balance. Can I say almost everything was in Red on the first pass. The draggin I am sure did not help. 
So for all those that ever get your car dragged. Make sure you steering lock isn't broke and make sure they do a realignment because it gets screwed.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Congrats on getting back into her - hope things go well for you in the future.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I would try for compensation.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (spockcat)*

Got the compensation (1month credit) plus a free 20,000 mile service.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Got the compensation (1month credit) plus a free 20,000 mile service. 

That is pretty good. Fair for both sides.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (spockcat)*

As pissed as I was (and still am kinda of) VW has to do a better job about having parts available to customers who already have these cars. I know the parts sometimes are made by 3rd party vendors so that is out of their control, but if they have to pull a part out of a exsisting new car or the assembly line for the satisifaction of a current customer they should do that. This flagging of a backordered part on red status with no update for 3 wks is utterly perposterious. 
It nice to be back in the Treg thou. I can only hope it doesn't break down again. To that I have started to shop around again for a replacement or 2nd car.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Got the compensation (1month credit) plus a free 20,000 mile service. 

Does accepting the compensation somehow give VWoA the legal ability to deny the buy back of your Touareg? 
It would also be interesting to know if accepting the compensation will have any impact on your state's Lemon Law should you choose to pursue that avenue.


----------



## TREGinginCO (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: Update (charlier)*

The quick answer... NO!
VW paid for my 5K & 10K services on my 2004 that eventually was swapped out by VW for a 2005... about a year later.
Compensation like this is VW simply trying to be nice to a customer they value. I'm guessing Spike has been pleasant with his dealership, reg'l rep and VWoA.... or he would have likely been given squat.
The key to anyone dealing with VW is being polite, direct, calm and somewhat understanding. Yelling, threatening and being a general 'dick' about things will not get you anywhere.
There's my tip for the day!!


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (TREGinginCO)*

Correct. I do not give up my rights of the Lemon as I can still pursue, but my incident in particular was due to a part not being available( by which sucked to high heaven), but it's not like they couldn't figure out the problem. This truck is awesome when its right but blows chunks when you need to get VW to do something. 
TreginginCO, I was calm and direct with all my dealings with VWoA and the dealer. They are helping me, but I still think they could of handled it much better overall. 
I love my Truck, but hate the customer experience with VWoA. This does disuade me from getting another VW. To bad, the Treg again when running is just not comparable. 


_Modified by spikeital at 2:30 PM 8-26-2005_


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Update (TREGinginCO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
Compensation like this is VW simply trying to be nice to a customer they value. I'm guessing Spike has been pleasant with his dealership, reg'l rep and VWoA.... or he would have likely been given squat.


Glad to hear that VW is simply being nice. After what some Touareg owners have been through, that is the least they could/should do.

_Quote, originally posted by *TREGinginCO* »_
The key to anyone dealing with VW is being polite, direct, calm and somewhat understanding. Yelling, threatening and being a general 'dick' about things will not get you anywhere. There's my tip for the day!!









Very True, the same can be said when dealing with any person or company.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (charlier)*

Now the car has a really bad shimmy on the steering wheel at speeds about 55. Goes away after 75. Also a bad rattle when I hit bumps in the dash around the steering column. Bring it back in on Wednesday. Again its going it. Hey at leasts its starting now.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

When they dragged your Touareg, they probably screwed up the wheel balance at minimum, they may have even damaged the tires some. I bet a good wheel balance would fix the shimmy.
A few of us have had the dash rattle you describe. Pretty easy to fix by just adjusting the instrument cluster and the hood over it. There's an old write-up here somewhere with pictures that I can find for you, if they can't take care of it at the dealership.
Good luck with it, glad to hear you are at least back on the road.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (4x4s)*

Back at the dealer again. Now the Heated Seats Drives side light is out. What next.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Dealer called and said the Wheels need to be balanced most likely and I have to pay $93. I freaked!!!! They have called VWoA and have not gotten a response yet. So Now I am calling customer care. More BULL. 
****UPDATE*****
Still on the phone with them after 40 minutes of holding and blah blah blah. I really don't understand this. They drag my car. WHEN I TOLD THEM NOT TO. They replace the Steering Column because they broke it when most likely it was dragged (AGAIN, I TOLD THEM NOT TOO), and they want me to pay for it? WHAT bull is this. This might very well be the last strike. I have been plenty patient but even I getting tired now. 



_Modified by spikeital at 2:51 PM 8-31-2005_


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

They need a serious lesson in customer satisfaction. that's for sure.
Good luck. Remember, you get more with sugar than spice, Spike.


----------



## 4x4s (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Why don't you give them the go-ahead on the wheel balance, and then have a serious talk with the General Manager of the dealership when you go to pick it up? It needs to be done, and waiting on hold for VWoA is only delaying it.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: Update (4x4s)*

So I get to the dealer at 3:20pm. Go for a drive to address another issue rattling on dash. I couldn't reproduce. So get back to the dealer and they still need to fix my center console. So I wait. The dealer tells me the Area manager said no to the Wheel Balance. 20 minutes later in the showroom looking at the new Passat and Jetta GLI, I get a call on my cell phone from a Regional Manager that I have been dealing with that VW has called the dealer and told them to go ahead and do the wheel balance at their cost. So 40 minutes later I get the car back with new wheel balance and no shimmy anymore. Center console buttons don't work now. I can't even get into the center console anymore. They have ordered another part. So I will need to go in for that AGAIN. This was another fustrating day with VWoA. 
I got to Drive the new Passat 2.0t. Nice car. I drove a base for 27,800. For nice drive. Good acceleration, but I think the whole VW experience has soured me. It's going to take alot for me to ever buy another VW.


----------



## YllwTRB (Feb 15, 2004)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Glad to see you got your car back Spike. Its unfortunate that you are still having problems with the car though. Best of luck on resolving your current issues with them and dont give up.


----------



## charlier (Mar 9, 2001)

*Re: Update (spikeital)*

Spikeital, for the sake of your physical and mental health don't you think it is about time to seriously push/press/motivate VWoA to buy back your Touareg or invoke the Lemon Law in your state? How much more stress and aggravation are you willing/able to take? After all, there is more to life than fighting with VWoA to get your Touareg fixed and worrying about what will go wrong with it next.


_Modified by charlier at 7:53 AM 9-1-2005_


----------



## eclou (Feb 22, 2001)

Wow. I thought I was frustrated. Spike has been getting sodomized by his Treg. I will stop complaining before the auto gods strike me down.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (eclou)*

Well they did the wheel balance and I am still am getting the shimming in the wheel. I didn't try it lastnight on the highway about 55. But tried it this morning and got it. Also had the TPMS systems say my right rear tire was getting low. Put a Tire PSI measurer on it and sure enough it was at 38. Make me wonder. 
I pursued a buyback from VWoA, but have yet to still here on my case. As far as the lemon law, I still have yet to send in a final letter to fix. My own fauly. Just really busy with my newborn and work. Haven't had the time to sit and do it. So I left a VM for the SM but have not had a call back yet. Seriously I just laugh it off at this point. The SM has been very accomodating and trying to help but VWoA has been the pits. 


_Modified by spikeital at 2:53 PM 9-1-2005_


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_I pursued a buyback from VWoA, but have yet to still here on my case. As far as the lemon law, I still have yet to send in a final letter to fix. My own fauly. Just really busy with my newborn and work. Haven't had the time to sit and do it. So I left a VM for the SM but have not had a call back yet. Seriously I just laugh it off at this point. The SM has been very accomodating and trying to help but VWoA has been the pits.


Oh man, I just got home, searched, read this whole thread, and am now NAUSEOUS!
First off, our situations are eerily similar (other than you've apparently been through something like this before with a Treg). We went out tonight to pick up a bassinet type thing for our newborn son! My wife ran in to the store and I waited outside with the whipper snappers. As she was inside, I turned off the car and cracked the windows. It's nice weather outside! She comes back with a full cart, I jump out, load up the back, and get back in the driver's seat.
I turn the key, I don't remember exactly what happened, other than it was extremely unusual (lights flashing, strange noises), and it doesn't start! I then get the "Workshop!" error message, and another error saying something about the brakes (it included the term "workshop!" also). I tried all the usual tricks, waiting, reading the manual, etc., with no success. So, I made a phone call and my Dad and brother came to give us a jump.
So, the Touareg's home now, in the garage. I've got a charger on it, but am taking it to the dealer first thing in the morning on my way to an appointment. After reading this thread, and seeing that it's pretty damn current, I'm not very optomisitic about what might happen! If I have to go through anything similar to what's gone on here, I'm pretty confident I'll have a meltdown!
My only comforting thoughts are that I've got a very good relationship with my dealer (but haven't had problems like this before), I walk to work, and I know a whole lot of attorneys. I pray it doesn't come to anything "legal", but I guess it's good to be prepared.
Oh yeah, magically enough, we hit our 1 year anniversary with the Treg earlier this month. Great timing!
Wish me luck, gentlemen.


----------



## watson007 (Oct 16, 2003)

*Re: (Sprockets)*

Good luck.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Sprockets)*

Good luck Sprockets. If you need a part that is on RED. You are going to be screwed. If you need some advise if that is the case IM me and I can give you some hints. 
UPDATE:
The Treg hasn't broken down since I have gotten it back. But, I do still fear it everytime I start the car now. After a wheel balance and Alignment the truck is still shuddering a bit at speeds above 55. SM said the wheels need to settle in after the balance for a month. So I need to revisit my SM soon. The car still has the crap smell. And no I still haven't see any credit to my payments yet as I was promised. I am looking for a 2nd car now and I can tell you as much as I like the new Passat and Audi for that matter, VAG has left a really left a bad taste in my mouth. I won't be going back to the Brand for quite some time.


----------



## mdjak (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Wheels need to settle in after balancing? I've always admitted to not being the sharpest tool in the shed when it comes to cars (and a few other things) but that is an absolute crock of crap.
I had the shudder when my car was new and for the next many, many miles, until a Hunter Road Force balancing that I got the dealer to pay for. That cured it. 
Good luck, spike.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (mdjak)*

I don't want to beat a dead horse here, as I tried to stay away, but I have the Treg in for both and none has helped to this point. I think it really going to come down to new tires. The Treg is for sure a love-hate relationship type thing.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Good luck Sprockets. If you need a part that is on RED. You are going to be screwed. If you need some advise if that is the case IM me and I can give you some hints.


Well, I'm at home typing this while my beautiful Jeep Liberty rental sits in place of my Touareg! I took it in Wednesday morning, explained the problem, and requested them to also do the 20k service. I never got a call later that day, so I called them to find out that they would need it overnight (surprise!). No loaner was available when I dropped it off, or by the time they closed. I'm pretty sure they didn't even get the car in the service bay that day.
So much is going on at work, and my wife is home 100% now (new baby, see above), so she offered to take care of communicating with the dealership. On Thursday, she learned that they were checking it out, and would need to order some parts. Something about "grounding". They said the part should be in tomorrow (Friday). No loaner was offered, but we did ask!
Friday rolls around and we talk to the dealer around noon. the news? The part didn't come in. No Touareg this weekend! Such a nice feeling after making a payment this week, too! Anyhow, we told them we absolutely had to have a vehicle for the weekend. Yet again, no loaner was available (for 3 days in a row?), but they said they would provide a rental. As mentioned above, we've got a pleasant little silver Liberty at home right now. I really like the dash lights, and all four window controls are right by the gear selector!
Hopefully Monday we'll learn that the part is there. If it isn't, I guess we'll have to find out if said part is in RED status or whatnot. I will be praying, sacrificing, offering, etc., that it isn't, and that our vehicle will be repaired quickly.
Like I said, I've had good luck with VW in the past, and have a good relationship with my dealer. In fact, I just ordered an A4 Avant from their Audi dealership (same owner, different location) which should be here in December. However, good past experience and good relationships don't help much when you've got your newborn in the back seat, and the car won't start. I could deal with that happening in my 200k mile Subaru back in high school/college, but when it happens in my "new" $40k+ whip, it pisses me off!
If things are made good, I'm cool with that. I will be selling the Touareg in a couple months anyways, and I know that **** happens. If I have to deal with a bunch of BS, I am not going to be happy! I guess time will tell!


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Is there any way to prevent this from happenning? 
I'm afraid to think that I could be stranded with my wife and 9 month old. A new stepper motor is one thing but a fault that doesn't allow the car to start is another.
Are there any warning signs for this fault or others that prevent the car from moving?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (theswami)*

As in my case not really. The access control module just went. No symptons until it died. I am more pissed because the tranny locks out and you can't get it our of park. Like I described above you actually have to dismantle the tranny covers just to get to the little button to disengage the tranny. 
As for the fault harness for the batter being dead keep an eye on the voltage meter. If it start to dip below the normal charge which should be 14 when the car is turned on I would take it in. 
FYI.. Brought my car in last thursday to the dealer as I still have major vibration in the wheel, all the wipers are leaving streaks, and the compass is starting to go haywire. They order all new parts for the compass and wipers (new arms, yeah). Was hoping to get the vibration issue resolved but have to wait till tuesday to take a ride with the SM, again.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Spikeital. Good luck. As I recall we both have newborns and I know that the unreliability of the T-Reg is a pain.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (theswami)*

Both have new borns, both have V8's with Teak Interior, both 04.5's, both live in Jersey. Hummm.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Let me know what you find out about the shimmy. I have had the car balanced 3 times since I put Yokohamas on it, and it still has a vibration above 55 or 60 mph. It doesn't really bother me too much any more, I've just gotten used to it. The shimmy started the same day as the tire change so....
The Treg used to be smooth as silk up past 90 mph, but now at 60 mph on newly paved roads it gives a little shaking that is pretty visible in the steering wheel. I just wish they could make it the way it used to be.


----------



## theswami (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Both have new borns, both have V8's with Teak Interior, both 04.5's, both live in Jersey. Hummm. 

No offense but hopefully not both with Steering Defective Workshop error messages.


----------



## Sprockets (Feb 17, 1999)

*Re: (theswami)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theswami* »_Is there any way to prevent this from happenning? 
I'm afraid to think that I could be stranded with my wife and 9 month old. A new stepper motor is one thing but a fault that doesn't allow the car to start is another.
Are there any warning signs for this fault or others that prevent the car from moving?


This was pretty much one of my biggest concerns realized. One of my main reasons for driving a "new" car is to reduce the chances of being stranded, especially with children on board.
I had no warning signs whatsoever that this was going to happen. The only other safety warning I had received in the Touareg prior to this was for a "Defective Tyre", which was true. There was nothing leading up to what happened last week. I'm surprised this is the case, since you get alerts for so many other things every day (low fuel, airbag warnings, etc.). I never saw anything related to power/voltage.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (Sprockets)*

Well the car is back in the shop for the Wheel shimmy, bad/naseating odor from the vents all of which started to happen after my treg was in the shop for a month. It's also in to get all the wiper arms replaces as well as getting the compass/clock replaced. 
I must say my SM has been great. He has gone on test drives with me everytime and has gone out of his way to help which is alot more then VWoA has done. He has verified the wheel shimmy and odor, but is not sure what else more he can do with the tires as they are getting close to the wear limit and most likely will need a new set before the winter. But, for those of you interested in the wheel shimmy issue I will report back later today after I get the car back.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_Well the car is back in the shop for the Wheel shimmy, bad/naseating odor from the vents all of which started to happen after my treg was in the shop for a month. It's also in to get all the wiper arms replaces as well as getting the compass/clock replaced. 
I must say my SM has been great. He has gone on test drives with me everytime and has gone out of his way to help which is alot more then VWoA has done. He has verified the wheel shimmy and odor, but is not sure what else more he can do with the tires as they are getting close to the wear limit and most likely will need a new set before the winter. But, for those of you interested in the wheel shimmy issue I will report back later today after I get the car back. 

And I quote could no reproduce odor

















































. Wasn't that the reason the SM went with me on the drive and he said it was there.


----------



## chicago_gal_950 (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spikeital* »_
And I quote could no reproduce odor

















































. Wasn't that the reason the SM went with me on the drive and he said it was there.
















Does this help? The smell from my airvents A/C was prominent on damp cooler days. Such as a nice October rain. Going there on a sunny day my dealer couldn't replicate it either. So I had to wait until the right conditions then I went there that day. Its mildew in the A/C system and damp days activate the mildew.


----------



## PorkchopB (Jul 17, 2004)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Any word on the shimmy?


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (PorkchopB)*

Yeah not found as well. But again the SM felt it as he drove it. I called back and before I even spoke to the SM they said bring it back in. I think they knew they screwed up this time considering I brought it in and the SM drove the Tref with me in it and clearly stated he felt it. 
All I have to say is dumb F&*^ing mechanics.


----------



## spikeital (May 21, 2001)

*Re: (spikeital)*

Ok my last chime in on this subject. Took the car in for the Smell, Tires, and a new hesitiation or clicking at idle (Also ruff idling).
Smell They said the cleaned out the entire AC system and flushed it. 
Outcome: Smell is still there. Not as bad. I think its the pollen filters. i will wait to for my 20,000 service to get them replaced under the fix. 
Tires, well I give up. I think they don't have a clue. I have to get new tires anyway soon so I will wait to fix that then. 
Hesitation or click sound at Idle, they reprogammed the engine and it as smooth as butter now. 
That's it. No more. I am out!


----------

